#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] 又有新東西惹(´･ω･`)/

## 巴特爾

日安 又是我 
這次是初次嘗試犬科&全毛化 
算半成品 仿真腿跟腳還沒完成
圖片下收 請多指教

----------


## 輝茫廢墟

漂亮喔

不過我覺得脖子旁邊的毛要給它澎澎的
這樣就更完美了

----------


## 菜鳥

是全毛耶!好可愛又好厲害!
不知道你是怎麼做的呢?

----------

